# Paid LOA whilr pregnant



## gloweychloe (Apr 11, 2021)

Does anyone know the name of the paid leave I can take for being pregnant during covid.. My ETL told me, but I don't remember the name. She said there's one I can take for 17weeks and one for 12 weeks I believe. I don't go back to work until Saturday.


----------



## NKG (Apr 11, 2021)

gloweychloe said:


> Does anyone know the name of the paid leave I can take for being pregnant during covid.. My ETL told me, but I don't remember the name. She said there's one I can take for 17weeks and one for 12 weeks I believe. I don't go back to work until Saturday.


Short term disability. I forgot they introduced family paid leave too.


----------



## gloweychloe (Apr 11, 2021)

Do you know which one is 17 weeks?


----------



## SallyHoover (Apr 11, 2021)

I thought covid leave was only 30 days.   Are you talking giving birth or just being pregnant during covid?


----------



## NKG (Apr 11, 2021)

gloweychloe said:


> Do you know which one is 17 weeks?


Short term/FMLA is 12 weeks. Then Targets family leave is additional 4 weeks.

You could do short term if you qualified then turn around to do FMLA but keep in mind you have to be in GRrEaT communication with them.


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 12, 2021)

Also keep in mind whatever leave you use now before giving birth will mean less time with your baby after birth. I know many people go back to work as soon as they are cleared by their doctor, but if you are in a position to take that time I highly recommend it, especially if it's your first baby as there is a lot to adjust to.

Short-term disability and FMLA time can run concurrently. However, if you are really wanting to take your time off before giving birth, I would save the short term for your recovery time after baby comes, 6-8 weeks depending on how your baby arrives (c-section or vaginally). The family leave time can be added on to the FMLA time which is how it adds up to 16 weeks.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 13, 2021)

The only Covid LOA is for at risk people for 30 days. You should really talk to someone in HR.


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 13, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> Serious question. Why would Target pay a woman for a "Paid LOA" for having a baby? I get a woman would need an LOA, but why in the world would Target pay her money for being gone up to 17 weeks? That seems so bizarre.
> 
> On a side note, why aren't childfree women and men given the same opportunities? Women and men who don't want kids...why don't they get some form of paid LOA if a pregnant woman can get a paid LOA? I think that's very unfair. Not to start shitshow about this topic, but I feel childfree women and men deserve some form of Paid LOA if an expecting parent gets one. Just my thoughts...



One of the reasons for paid loa is to retain employees after the birth. Many women too often leave the workforce after having a baby due to many factors, including financial difficulty.

Every choice has a consequence (sometimes favorable, sometimes not).
Choosing to not have a child is a choice. A consequence of that choice is to not getting the paid loa.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 13, 2021)

@Marthix52, you had gone a personal loa too.








						I'm Lost! - URGENT!!! Leave of Absence Help!!!!
					

Hi all, so my Store Director (aka STL) and HR Director (HR ETL) are both on vacation over this next week and I need to submit an LOA form ASAP. Does anyone know how I can submit one? I need to get the form asap...is it on workbench? Or does HR only have it? I've asked all other ETL's and TL's at...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Snarf (Apr 13, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> Serious question. Why would Target pay a woman for a "Paid LOA" for having a baby? I get a woman would need an LOA, but why in the world would Target pay her money for being gone up to 17 weeks? That seems so bizarre.
> 
> On a side note, why aren't childfree women and men given the same opportunities? Women and men who don't want kids...why don't they get some form of paid LOA if a pregnant woman can get a paid LOA? I think that's very unfair. Not to start shitshow about this topic, but I feel childfree women and men deserve some form of Paid LOA if an expecting parent gets one. Just my thought


Those of us who have chosen not to have children have the benefit of not having to deal with the cost and time that comes with raising a child. 
Its to benefit of our society to have parents raise there children properly with other resources.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 13, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> Serious question. Why would Target pay a woman for a "Paid LOA" for having a baby? I get a woman would need an LOA, but why in the world would Target pay her money for being gone up to 17 weeks? That seems so bizarre.
> 
> On a side note, why aren't childfree women and men given the same opportunities? Women and men who don't want kids...why don't they get some form of paid LOA if a pregnant woman can get a paid LOA? I think that's very unfair. Not to start shitshow about this topic, but I feel childfree women and men deserve some form of Paid LOA if an expecting parent gets one. Just my thoughts...


The benefit of the leave is to the child.  You got the benefit of leave when your mother was able to stay home with you.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 13, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> Serious question. Why would Target pay a woman for a "Paid LOA" for having a baby? I get a woman would need an LOA, but why in the world would Target pay her money for being gone up to 17 weeks? That seems so bizarre.
> 
> On a side note, why aren't childfree women and men given the same opportunities? Women and men who don't want kids...why don't they get some form of paid LOA if a pregnant woman can get a paid LOA? I think that's very unfair. Not to start shitshow about this topic, but I feel childfree women and men deserve some form of Paid LOA if an expecting parent gets one. Just my thoughts...


Target does not pay a pregnant team member 17 weeks. Most of the time it is 6 to 8 weeks and then there is unpaid leave and you have a job to return to; State Family Leave and Federal family leave also come into play. These are also available if you adopt a child or if you need to care for an ill family member.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 13, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> @Marthix52, you had gone a personal loa too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are the best @Hardlinesmaster  More than one if you read the thread.


----------



## Fluttervale (Apr 14, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> Serious question. Why would Target pay a woman for a "Paid LOA" for having a baby? I get a woman would need an LOA, but why in the world would Target pay her money for being gone up to 17 weeks? That seems so bizarre.
> 
> On a side note, why aren't childfree women and men given the same opportunities? Women and men who don't want kids...why don't they get some form of paid LOA if a pregnant woman can get a paid LOA? I think that's very unfair. Not to start shitshow about this topic, but I feel childfree women and men deserve some form of Paid LOA if an expecting parent gets one. Just my thoughts...


To compensate that she is going to have reduced career potential due to being out for 4 months.


----------



## happygoth (Apr 14, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> Serious question. Why would Target pay a woman for a "Paid LOA" for having a baby? I get a woman would need an LOA, but why in the world would Target pay her money for being gone up to 17 weeks? That seems so bizarre.
> 
> On a side note, why aren't childfree women and men given the same opportunities? Women and men who don't want kids...why don't they get some form of paid LOA if a pregnant woman can get a paid LOA? I think that's very unfair. Not to start shitshow about this topic, but I feel childfree women and men deserve some form of Paid LOA if an expecting parent gets one. Just my thoughts...



Eh, I'm childfree but I don't begrudge parents getting a paid leave for having children. It's good for both the parents and children to spend quality time bonding, and having job security and a paycheck is a big relief for the parents, I'm sure. 

I'll take the benefits of not having a child over that any day though, lol.


----------



## SallyHoover (Apr 14, 2021)

17 weeks of paid leave seems a bit crazy.  2 weeks of paid leave and another 12-16 weeks of unpaid leave/job protection  to which you can use earned leave like sick and vacation or paid benefits like short term disability where the team member pays a payroll deduction premium in order to have that coverage seems reasonable.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 14, 2021)

Look at the SDI on your pay check next time. This is how you are paid when you go out on disability.  You have paid into this fund each paycheck.  Technically, Target is not paying you.


----------



## ahhd4mn (Apr 15, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> Serious question. Why would Target pay a woman for a "Paid LOA" for having a baby? I get a woman would need an LOA, but why in the world would Target pay her money for being gone up to 17 weeks? That seems so bizarre.
> 
> On a side note, why aren't childfree women and men given the same opportunities? Women and men who don't want kids...why don't they get some form of paid LOA if a pregnant woman can get a paid LOA? I think that's very unfair. Not to start shitshow about this topic, but I feel childfree women and men deserve some form of Paid LOA if an expecting parent gets one. Just my thoughts...


what a pathetic post


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 16, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> yeah, but I never got a paid LOA. I think it's more fair for childfree men/women to get a paid LOA of some sort in comparison to parental men/women.


You need to read the paperwork to understand loa.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 17, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> yeah, but I never got a paid LOA. I think it's more fair for childfree men/women to get a paid LOA of some sort in comparison to parental men/women.


There are many different LOA’s and eligibility for them. I pay a SDI tax on my paycheck that will cover me if I need to be out on a disability. There are other state and federal laws at play that protect your job while you are out for your LOA. Trust me, there are many other countries that allow more time off when you have a child; six to eight weeks is not enough.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 17, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> truth be told, I
> 
> Raising a kid costs at least $250,000 from ages 0 to 18. I'd rather not have any kids and not have a paid loa then the alternative. I find kids repulsive anyway. Happy more women and men are waking up to the reality that not having kids is a very acceptable option!


What a sad individual you are.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 17, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> True, reading the fine print. I'm just a bit shocked that Target would pay someone to have a kid like that. I think it's a little bit unfair for parents (whether mother or father) can get a paid LOA while a childfree man/woman cannot get a paid LOA like that. All my closest friends and coworkers don't want kids, so how is that fair to us? Yeah, some people choose to be parents (and yeah kids cost a LOT OF MONEY!) but why do they deserve the paid LOA and not us childfree folks? Hell, I'd love to take an LOA and get paid for it (obviously not involving being a parent, I don't like kids...).


News flash, there are paid Loa’s for folks without kids.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 17, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> True, reading the fine print. I'm just a bit shocked that Target would pay someone to have a kid like that. I think it's a little bit unfair for parents (whether mother or father) can get a paid LOA while a childfree man/woman cannot get a paid LOA like that. All my closest friends and coworkers don't want kids, so how is that fair to us? Yeah, some people choose to be parents (and yeah kids cost a LOT OF MONEY!) but why do they deserve the paid LOA and not us childfree folks? Hell, I'd love to take an LOA and get paid for it (obviously not involving being a parent, I don't like kids...).


So, those of us who never have a knee replacement, or end up on a ventilator with Covid should get paid leave every time someone does?


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 17, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> Honestly, I think men and women who decide not to have kids (and also, make sure they never ever have them) should receive a tax credit. Men and women who choose not to reproduce are doing the world a HUGE favor. Less carbon emissions and things like that. We are a vastly overpopulated human race, we need more men and women who choose not to have kids. There are lots of people I know who were never meant to be parents (and confessed to me they regret having their kids) and that's very sad.


While I agree with the over population part, this is off topic for paid leave.  Paid leaves covers childbirth, surgery, adoption, etc.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 17, 2021)

Yetive said:


> So, those of us who never have a knee replacement, or end up on a ventilator with Covid should get paid leave every time someone does?


Same with those who received the paid 30 day Covid leave. I have worked the whole time while some with questionable illnesses received 30 days paid LOA. Doctors will write a note for time off most of the time.


----------



## Target81 (Apr 17, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> At the end of the day, let all of us....childfree men/women and men/women who are parents (want to become parents) shake hands and make peace. I think we can coexist in this world, put our differences aside. Cool your jets. Do whatever you want with your life, but don't be so judgmental upon other people's choices. Amen.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 17, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> True, reading the fine print. I'm just a bit shocked that Target would pay someone to have a kid like that. I think it's a little bit unfair for parents (whether mother or father) can get a paid LOA while a childfree man/woman cannot get a paid LOA like that. All my closest friends and coworkers don't want kids, so how is that fair to us? Yeah, some people choose to be parents (and yeah kids cost a LOT OF MONEY!) but why do they deserve the paid LOA and not us childfree folks? Hell, I'd love to take an LOA and get paid for it (obviously not involving being a parent, I don't like kids...).


News flash, there are paid Loa’s for folks without


Marthix52 said:


> Like what? Please share some





Marthix52 said:


> Like what? Please share some examples...


Target offers a 30 day paid parental leave. They also offer a 30 day leave for folks helping care for family members.

Coworkers have used this to care for elderly parents, spouses, etc. You know, folks that don’t have kids. 

Your whole attitude of “it’s not fair” is beyond childish. Good thing you aren’t populating the earth.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 17, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> Like what? Please share some examples...


Surgery is one. Some sort of injury or illness is another.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Apr 17, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> At the end of the day, let all of us....childfree men/women and men/women who are parents (want to become parents) shake hands and make peace. I think we can coexist in this world, put our differences aside. Cool your jets. Do whatever you want with your life, but don't be so judgmental upon other people's choices. Amen.


But you have been judgmental about other people choosing to have kids.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Apr 17, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> At the end of the day, let all of us....childfree men/women and men/women who are parents (want to become parents) shake hands and make peace. I think we can coexist in this world, put our differences aside. Cool your jets. Do whatever you want with your life, but don't be so judgmental upon other people's choices. Amen.


I guess you didn't paid for loa?


----------



## Marthix52 (Apr 17, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> News flash, there are paid Loa’s for folks without
> 
> 
> Target offers a 30 day paid parental leave. They also offer a 30 day leave for folks helping care for family members.
> ...



Stop being a big smart ass. Well, I most certainly hope you're not populating the earth either....


----------



## Marthix52 (Apr 17, 2021)

thanks, at least someone supports me! Hoorah!


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Apr 17, 2021)

Marthix52 said:


> Stop being a big smart ass. Well, I most certainly hope you're not populating the earth either....


I’m informing you that you are incorrect and can stop acting like a child.


----------



## commiecorvus (Apr 18, 2021)

*Well this went south really fast.
Can we just not people?
If somebody annoys you, put them on Ignore.*
*You find that right next to Follow under their names.
Don't pick at it like a fucking scab.
That doesn't make anything better for anybody.
Otherwise this thread is toast.





*


----------



## StaticSun (Apr 18, 2021)

Marthix52 said:
			
		

> I reported you. Stop being a butthole jerk. Have some respect.


The golden rule states

"Treat others as you would like others to treat you"

Consider this your only warning.


----------

